# How much exercise does your golden need?



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She had a good 2 hrs of exercise a day!.
My golden,was always ready, for exercise but seeing that you have a very young baby,yr program seems very good!.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

My dogs get probably 30-45 minutes of exercise a day, a couple of short training sessions and an hour long class once a week (except we're taking this summer off).

I'm not sure it's a lack of exercise as much as being bored. We used to constantly be presented with wet, slimy toys by our older golden until we got our younger golden. Now maybe once a week they decide we need to be involved in their games and present us with toys, but most of the time they spend entertaining each other.

Would it be possible to get him out for a play date once a week? Or try some of the interactive toys? -- Feeding him his evening meal in a kibble dribble or the kong wobbler could help keep him entertained for a while and help tire him out some.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

A lot more than they are getting right now due to the ****** heat. We're looking at triple-digit temps this weekend. We've already shattered every record on the books this year.

You southerners can take your jet-stream back any day now. Please LOL


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

golden & hovawart - I think Jesse would be up for exercise whenever we offered it as well!!

kgiff - you are probably right about the boredom. We used to have a regular weekly playdate with my sister's dog, but recently Jesse has been coming home sick from their house. Until we figure out what is making her sick I can't leave her there alone. I have a treat dispensing ball but the problem is she barks at it as she is playing with it so we limit when she can use it. I bought a tug-a-jug but she can't figure out how to use it!! Might be back to the drawing board for some more food dispensing toys.

Nuttinbutgoldens - The record temps across America have even made our news here in Australia!! I know the feeling of not being able to get out because of the heat - but it's a weak, faded memory right now because it's freezing here at the moment (well not quite freezing, but it feels that way)


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it depends on the dog. My Maggie was content with our fenced backyard with walks thrown in during the nice weather. We put in an invisible fence on about 2 acres for Hank since he _lives _to run and retrieve balls. The backyard just wasn't big enough to allow him to get all that energy out.

I can/could really tell when it's impossible due to weather or his recent neuter recovery time, that he can't run off that energy...he's naughty! He digs more, counter surfs, is just more obnoxious. A tired Golden is a good Golden.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think you are doing a wonderful job of exercising her! Lots of dogs don't get even close to that amount. I will say that I have been neglecting my dogs for the last week. It's so hot here that they aren't getting their usual morning walks. But I will be taking them to an area where they can get some off-leash running time, plus swimming (because it's too hot otherwise) both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks fostermom! I just feel guilty because of the sad looks she gives me (I am sure you know the looks I mean!!). I think it's just the change in circumstances that has put her out a bit as she is used to being the only baby in the house and therefore being the centre of attention all of the time!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is one of the nice things about having more than one dog. They can entertain each other and play together to burn off some energy and have some interaction when we are busy. I did have a single dog when I had my son and she was an awesome dog. She really felt responsible for him and was wonderful with him. She was the same age as Jesse when my son was born.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

If I tried to give that kind of exercise to my boys they would revolt. Both of them are naturally lazy bones they prefer to lay around in the house to playing outside. I take them out atleast twice a day and let them run around the yard or chase me and play and wrestle but after about 15-30 min they just lay down and either start rolling around like loons or nodding off the take a nap. They get most of their real exercise inside before bedtime when they start the Golden Weenie 500 around the living room...But thats just what works for us though.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I too think, that especially with a new little girl in your life, you are doing a great job of giving Jesse enough exercise.

Mad has always gotten a couple of hours of walks and off leash playtime (no kids in the house, which makes this possible), but with the heat this summer has been giving me the sad eyes about not enough fun time. We do use the food ball dispenser and stuffed bones and kongs during times that she can't get out enough.

Must admit, I hate the heat and find myself jealous about you're winter weather.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Willow52 said:


> A tired Golden is a good Golden.


That was almost exactly my motto: An exhausted dog is a good dog! 

When my dog was a puppy, she got a 45 minute ball fetch in the morning, an hour group walk/play in the afternoon, and a 60-90 minute walk/off leash play in the evening. She had huge energy and really needed to run. And she was SO good in the house, it was the least I could do for her.

10 years later... my Sweet Girl is good with one biggie a day (ball, swimming, big hike - about an hour), plus a few other short outs or walks. And I really follow her cues. If she has an especially big swim one day, she will let me know a slow leash walk the next day is just enough.

But, I, too, think you're doing just great given you have a new baby. It'll get easier again when you're able to go out with a stroller, etc..


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

When we got our 6 mth old rescue, Jazz we'd read and heard "a tired golden is a good golden" and took it to heart. We walked her, jogged with her, took her here and there and about killed her. Poor girl had been locked up for all of her 6 mths and didn't have a bit of endurance. She still doesn't have alot, but she's better. And she HATES the heat too.

Do you have a local doggie daycare? I take her everyday mainly so she does get some exercise and gets to play with other dogs. She loves it. Its a great way for them to burn some energy.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> Do you have a local doggie daycare? I take her everyday mainly so she does get some exercise and gets to play with other dogs. She loves it. Its a great way for them to burn some energy.


That's what I do with Lilly. I actually think Lilly is getting too much exercise (if there can be a 'too much'). She is going on two 3-hour "off-leash outings" a week + daycare on a different day. When I am not at work I have a very tired puppy at home. She basically needs just 1 hour of whatever exercise a day when I am at home (retrieving the ball, swimming, walking etc...) and she is done for the whole day. I think she is recovering from the 'stress' during the week, so I bet one day daycare for Jesse I bet could help a lot to make her tired and happy....(and it might help to reduce your workload, too).

But I also have to say - like all the others here: You are doing a GREAT job, exercising Jesse so frequently!

Heike


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I need to break this down into 2 categories.

BEFORE I hurt myself:

For physical exercise: Ranger was walked on leash 45 - 90 minutes each day, more on days when his amazing dog walker takes him. Three times a week, we'd go rollerblading for 20-45 minutes. On the weekends, we'd go on hikes anywhere from 2.5 hours to 8 hours long...sometimes each day. He carried his backpack with him too, but I made it lighter for longer hikes.

For mental: We'd spend about an hour training in addition to that, broken down into ten - twenty minute segments. Training was either obedience or trick training. For mental exercise, he got a stuffed kong or his meals in a kibble dispensing toy.

AFTER injury:

Physical: He's now lucky if he gets 3 walks a week. His amazing dog walker still takes him out twice a week for an hour or more and my mom will walk him once (maybe twice) a week for about 30-45 minutes. No rollerblading and NO hiking which SUCKS.

Mental: He still gets his 60 min of training done in a day and his meals occasionally in the kong wobbler. Stuffed kongs or raw marrow bones usually in the evening.

He also has a buddy he plays with for over 4 hours a day, except weekends. Ranger is surprisingly lazy...if he's not MADE to exercise (which he's ALWAYS up for), he's quite happy to lounge around and sleep all day! Just like his owner...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

You are doing great. And, yes, we in the southeastern US want some of your cool weather. I took Brooks out this afternoon and thought I would melt. He was ready to turn around after about 10 minutes too


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> A lot more than they are getting right now due to the ****** heat. We're looking at triple-digit temps this weekend. We've already shattered every record on the books this year.
> 
> You southerners can take your jet-stream back any day now. Please LOL


+1!!!!! LOL This heat sucks. Tucker typically gets about 45 minutes of a walk a day, and if it is cooler, we will throw in a game of fetch, work on distance recall, etc. We also have an obedience class once a week. Luckily the heat does slow him down a bit, so he is ok with not getting his walks right now. We only will get in a couple of walks a week in the evening, but only if it has cooled down a lot. He does get to be a bit rammy if the weather is cooler, and he does not get his exercise. 

I think your pup is still adjusting to the change in routine with the new baby. Perhaps you can have him join you on the couch when you are feeding the baby? He probably just wants to be part of it all.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

max935 said:


> So, my question is, how would your golden go with a 1 hour off leash walk plus a couple of training/play sessions each day - is this enough?!?



This would definitely be enough exercise for my Golden and she would be tired afterward. She turned 5 in May and I can tell she's slowing down a bit. How old is your Golden?


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone - it's interesting to hear the different ways everyone tires out their dogs. Unfortunately the doggie day care we were taking Jesse to has closed down and there are no more in our local area (I think they might be more popular in the US than in Australia because there's not many around here). I think that Jesse and I just need to ride out this cold weather and then we should be able to up her exercise to tire her out. We didn't have this problem last winter, partly because we didn't have a baby, but also because Jesse was so young that she didn't need to get out for as long. She just seems to have endless energy at the moment!! I am assuming that that will decrease somewhat as she ages. Anyway, will keep up the current exercise routine and increase the cuddles/attention and hopefully she will cope for another month or so until the days get warmer and longer.


----------

